# Particolor breeders in Canada



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

One day I want to have a standard poodle. My favorite color was red, but now I am really liking particolors.

It wouldn't be before I am close to retiring or retired, maybe, but I want to be ready, and it doesn't hurt to dream... 

What do you think of this breeder ? Please don't see the word " Royal " as a red flag, because in french is it interchangeable with the term standard and doesn't mean anything other than " the bigger of the three sizes of poodles ".

Conformation is important to me. I would like a nice coat and I don't like stocky or lippy dogs. I like an elegant poodle !

Caniche Royal Parti color - Standard Poodle

Also, do you know of any reputable particolo standard poodles in Canada ?

Thanks !


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Cantope is Tonka's breeder. They have one or two parti sires and dams and it looks like they had parti puppies available as of two days ago.

Cantope Available Puppies

Or maybe not, the cover page is a bit confusing. I've got to talk to Diane today so I'll ask.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Barbara Caissie at Opus Poodles in Quebec is amazing. She shows and tests and has a litter due any moment.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you CB and Arreau ! I'll look into thse breeders and keep them on my list for when I am ready !


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dechi said:


> Please don't see the word " Royal " as a red flag, because in french is it interchangeable with the term standard and doesn't mean anything other than " the bigger of the three sizes of poodles ".


Actually, we don't use the world Royal. It's soooo inelegant. 

You may note that Tonka is a Royale... un Caniche Royale. I looove traveling thru PQ!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I made the remark about " royal " because the breeder I gave the link to uses it on her website (on the french side).


----------

